
Sweden rejects Assange appeal to drop arrest warrant - ghosh
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32688063?ocid=socialflow_twitter
======
peteretep
From:

[https://storify.com/anyapalmer/why-doesn-t-sweden-
interview-...](https://storify.com/anyapalmer/why-doesn-t-sweden-interview-
assange-in-london)

    
    
        > the next step in the Swedish proceedings is to conduct a second
        > interview with him before making a decision whether to formally
        > charge him ... If a decision is taken to formally charge him,
        > Assange would face trial within two weeks of that decision
        > being made.  It is difficult to see how this could happen if
        > the final interview takes place in the Ecuadorian embassy in
        > Knightsbridge.
    

I wonder what's changed in the eyes of the Swedish prosecutor. I seemed to
remember they were coming under some other deadline?

~~~
vacri
There's a five-year limit for some of the charges (but not all), from memory.
As he turned out to be quite willing to wait it out, they are looking to
retake the initiative.

~~~
belorn
Beyond that, the courts has been quite clear that the Swedish prosecutor
_must_ move forward with the case or it would be dismissed. The Supreme Court
decision uses the recent decision by the Swedish prosecutor as the primary
argument for rejecting the appeal.

------
Tomte
Cannot be long until he would have had a better deal by going to the police,
confessing everything (even if he didn't do it) and served his time.

Sitting in some embassy for years, without any possibility of having this time
count towards a possible sentence.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I imagine there are advanages to not being a convicted sex offender.

~~~
vacri
A high-profile one at that, given that his face was already all over the
general news services.

------
timwaagh
its simple. guy is guilty probably. sweden is tough on that kind of thing. its
got nothing to do with the leaks.

~~~
efdee
Thanks for your valuable contribution to this thread.

------
xname
Many comments here fail to see the difference between:

A: lack of certainty of being extradited to the US

B: the certainty of not being extradited to the US

Many comments claim A, but logically Assange needs B.

